# Descaler stuck in a Heavenly!



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

I have recently acquired a Heavenly second hand which is intended as a present and I thought I'd descale it first. After I'd completed it, I noticed that there was a blueish liquid in the clear (silicon?) pipe which goes from the water tank overflow to a three-way valve which provides the water supply to the boiler. I assume this is the same blueish liquid that came out during descaling. Even if I took the pipe off (held on by cable ties) I'd still be worried that there might be descaler in the valve (which seems to have a solenoid valve: a small black box).

How can I purge/flush the pipe?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It may be you have not flushed enough clean water through to clear the de-scaling fluid residue. Release the cable tie and drain what fluid you can , reconnect then fill the tank and flush again.


----------



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

I have been told by an espresso mechanic that the valve which the pipe leads to is actually an expansion valve, so fluid flows in the opposite direction to that which I expected and it explains how the fluid got there. His advice was to just run the machine and the fluid will move into the water tank as the expansion valve does its stuff.


----------

